# On the pill... but ovulation symptoms!



## endlessblue

Hi ladies, just looking for some opinions...

I'm on the pill and have missed a couple, am currently exactly halfway through the pack so would be due to ovulate around now. I've been having mild cramps for a few hours and have lost EWCM in my knickers (sorry tmi!) which obviously isn't normal on the pill.

Does this sound like ovulation? Should we be extra careful? :wacko:


----------



## zoomlentil

From memory (I could be wrong so correct me if I am) I thought that not all pills prevented ovulation. I remember when I was getting my pill (Levlen ED) I was told that it worked by making the lining of the uterus hostile to an egg for implantation.


----------



## endlessblue

zoomlentil said:


> From memory (I could be wrong so correct me if I am) I thought that not all pills prevented ovulation. I remember when I was getting my pill (Levlen ED) I was told that it worked by making the lining of the uterus hostile to an egg for implantation.

I am on Microgynon 30. It prevents ovulation and causes thick creamy CM around the cervix in order to prevent pregnancy.


----------



## TTCnov2012

That would happen to me if I missed a couple pills or even took them a day or 2 late.... I would get ovulation pains and spotting..... It's bc you can ovulate if you miss your pills (that's how people get pregnant on the pill) bc we miss or forget to take them.... Not bc the pill failed


----------



## brenn09

If you miss any of the pills at anytime during the pack, pregnancy is a possibility so you need to use back up protection and make sure your OH is aware of what happened so that you're both fully aware of what unprotected sex may result in. 

It is unlikely that you're ovulating, but better safe than sorry! 

In my experience, all pills work by preventing ovulation but some pills are two-fold by thinning the uterine lining as well so as to prevent implantation if ovulation were to occur through human error, such as forgetting pills.


----------



## tearspawn

Have you noticed that kind of pain before during a cycle when you know you didn't ovulate? For the past few months I've been feeling pain down where I think my right ovary is and wondered about ovulation despite being on tricyclen-lo, but no baby, so I've stopped thinking that's what it is (if anyone has any other ideas, that would be cool ... it's a bit of a mulling point with me). If it stands out as unusual and you're worried, you might try extra protection (I always find it hard to translate these worries into practical action, but you may have better self-discipline!).

Cheers :)


----------



## Quackquack99

TTCnov2012 said:


> That would happen to me if I missed a couple pills or even took them a day or 2 late.... I would get ovulation pains and spotting..... It's bc you can ovulate if you miss your pills (that's how people get pregnant on the pill) bc we miss or forget to take them.... Not bc the pill failed

Not necessarily, I took every single pill of mine on time and still managed to get caught.

I would use some extra protection if you have missed a couple of pills and want to prevent a pregnancy. X


----------



## TTCnov2012

Quackquack99 said:


> TTCnov2012 said:
> 
> 
> That would happen to me if I missed a couple pills or even took them a day or 2 late.... I would get ovulation pains and spotting..... It's bc you can ovulate if you miss your pills (that's how people get pregnant on the pill) bc we miss or forget to take them.... Not bc the pill failed
> 
> Not necessarily, I took every single pill of mine on time and still managed to get caught.
> 
> I would use some extra protection if you have missed a couple of pills and want to prevent a pregnancy. XClick to expand...

Oh I'm sure that people can get pregnant while on it and take it correctly I didn't mean you couldn't...I'm sure you can even if you are on time and don't miss a day... But the effectiveness drodropsy when missing it, or being on medicines that make the effectiveness less. My good friend got pregnant bc she was on BC and had strep so she was on an antibiotic...


----------



## ashleypauline

im on lo loestrin fe and i still get ovulation symptoms...but i dont think much of itt


----------

